# Tomaten - besondere Sorten



## jolantha (17. Juli 2017)

Hi, ich hab mich mal an eine besondere Tomatensorte hernagewagt. 
Johannisbeertomaten !! Habe aber Null Ahnung 
Es sind drei , fast ein Meter hohe Büsche , die nur aus Blüten und Früchten bestehen 
      
Soll ich da mal ein paar Blüten rausknipsen, oder kann das so bleiben ?
Welche Sorten habt Ihr denn ?


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2017)

Hallo Anne,

nein, nicht knipsen. Die Johannisbeertomate bleibt so. Die Früchte werden nicht sehr groß, aber viele.

Ich hab dieses Jahr mangels Zeit nur drei Pflanzen von meiner Favoritin, der mexikanischen Honigtomate.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (17. Juli 2017)

Fällt die Johannisbeertomate nicht unter die Kategorie "Wildtomate" ähnlich wie die rote Murmel? Letztere hab ich auf einem extra Beet stehen und das ist inzwischen ein richtiges Gebüsch mit starkem Ausbreitungsdrang. Vielleicht sollte ich sie mal mit einem Spalier in der Art







  ein bisschen eingrenzen. 

Der Vorteil der Wildtomate soll ja sein, dass sie sehr unempfindlich gegen Krautfäule sind.

Eigentlich steh ich ja mehr auf Salattomaten oder größere Cocktailtomaten. Außerdem bin ich zu faul ein Regendach zu bauen, weswegen nur die Harten in mein Garten kommen. Dieses Jahr hab ich auf dem Beet stehen: Matina, Rutje, Schwarzer Prinz, Rote Zora, Dattelwein und eine blaue Cocktail-Tomate. Letztere hat auch schwer Gebüsch-Ambitionen, weswegen sie nicht nur an Stäben sondern zusätzlich noch zu ihren eigenen Füßen wuchern darf. Ok, da hat sie dadurch Tatsachen geschaffen, dass ich mal ein paar Tage nicht zum ausgeizen kam und das Viech dann voller blühender Geiztriebe war. Und ich hab's natürlich nicht fertiggebracht, die alle abzuknipsen. Inzwischen sind die aber alle entspitzt und unter verschärfter Beobachtung und ich freu mich auf viele blau-schwarz-rote Tomätchen.
Die anderen machen sich auch gut, trotzen Gewitter und Stürmen.

Nächstes Jahr will ich unbedingt noch mal einen Versuch mit Green Zebra, eine grüne Sorte, machen, und überhaupt hab ich vieeeeel zuwenig Platz für die ganzen interessanten Tomatensorten, auch wenn die Vorauswahl durch das "Freiland-Diktat" schon begrenzt ist.


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Versuch mit Green Zebra


Lohnt sich, die ist sehr lecker!


----------



## jolantha (18. Juli 2017)

Danke Christine 
Hier im Bekanntenkreis schwören zwei Leute auf die " Harzfeuer " . Kennt die jemand ?
Immerhin schon 1 x rot Johannis


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2017)

Harzfeuer ist ein alter Schrebergarten-Klassiker - ne rote Vielseitigkeitstomate.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2017)

Tomaten,

wie kann man nur so was roh essen

(so was geht doch nur in thermisch behandelter Form - als Soßen)


----------



## jolantha (19. Juli 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> wie kann man nur so was roh essen



Wirst du wohl aufhören, sowas leckeres mies zu machen


----------



## Christine (19. Juli 2017)

Frank, Tomate ist eine der wenigen Pflanzen, von denen Du so gar keine Ahnung hast


----------



## marcus18488 (19. Juli 2017)

Egal wie die heißt, rot muss sie sein und nach Tomate schmecken. 
Meine sind leider noch alle grün


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Juli 2017)

Huhu...muß mich auch als Fan alter Sorten outen
 
Da sind mittlerweile noch andere dazugekommen.
Links liegt übrigens die Johannisbeertomate, die kleinste.
Das was Du hast, sieht mir ehr nach Tomberry aus.
  
Googel mal...sehr einnehmendes Gewächs...das muß man rechtzeitig zähmen. Ich hab sie diesjahr mal am Fächerspalier, weil sie sonst kaum zu beernten sind.
Die sind ovaler als es auf dem Bild aussieht.
Bei mir stehen die Tomaten an der Südseite vom Haus, unterm Dachvorsprung, das sind aber nicht alle...
 
Und im Gewächshaus
 
Totales Freiland hab ich aufgegeben...Braunfäule läßt grüßen
Und das lieben wir über alles...bunten Tomatensalat :sabber:
 
Da arbeite ich ein 3/4 Jahr dran
So geht es mitte Feb. los
 
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (21. Juli 2017)

Monika, 
Danke, das könnte meine Sorte sein, schöner Name " Tomberry " . 
Meine stehen auch an der Südseite, unterm Dachvorsprung , und langsam aber sicher bekommen sie Farbe .


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juli 2017)

Hei, war pöse und habe Samen aus gekauften Tomaten rausgekratzt, weil ich sie so super fand...
Und auf der aufwendigen Plastikverpackung stand eben "Tomberry"
Mach ich immer..letztes Jahr hatte ich welche gekauft, die mich beeindruckt hatte...
Eine lange Rispe mit 17 unheimlich leckeren roten Cocktailtomaten dran, die scheinbar alle gleichzeitig abreifen...
Und was soll ich sagen  Sie haben meine Erwartungen noch übertroffen...
Aus dem Stängel, an dem die Blüten kommen, gingen 2 Stränge aus, an denen jeweils 17 oder mehr Tomätchen hängen..genial 

Dann gabs im Supermarkt größere grüne Tomaten, so 7cm Durchmesser...die mußten auch mit  Kommen auch Sortenrein, was ich bis jetzt erkennen kann
Und am gleichen eine zartorangende in Aprikosenform, die ich gleich Aprikosentomate getauft habe.

Diesjahr hab ich mir dann eine Indioblue Pflanze gegönnt...find ich sehr spannend 

Ein anderes mal hatte ich auch in so einer Plastikblisterpackung "Ceur de Pigeon" gekauft...
Zwar klein, aber unheimlich lecker, die Pflanze wird riesig und ist unglaublich ertragreich und gesund...
Kein Vergleich zu dem, was man als resistent mit Hochglanzpackung teuer kaufen kann...schade fürs Geld für die 5 Körnchen...
Was ich mir lobe, sind die Alten Sorten, die man kaufen kann...muß ich mal gucken, wer das ist...glaube Dürr? Kiepenkerl?
Weil eigentlich sind diese Bunten Sorten ja verboten..man darf sie nicht verkaufen, tauschen, verschenken, ja nichtmal selber halten, weil sie keine Zulassung für essbares Gemüse haben.
Manche umgehen das damit, das sie sie nur als Zierpflanze halten. Weil dann wären sie wiederum erlaubt...
Hab ich letztens was im Fernsehen drüber gesehen..
So ein Quatsch...

Muß heute Abend mal Fotos machen..aber jetzt erst in der Erde wühlen...
Lege gerade ein neues Salatbeet an...

Mal sehen..vielleicht schreib ich heute Abend mal meine Sorten zusammen...

VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Juli 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Weil eigentlich sind diese Bunten Sorten ja verboten..man darf sie nicht verkaufen, tauschen, verschenken, ja nichtmal selber halten, weil sie keine Zulassung für essbares Gemüse haben.


Hö? 
Also meine schwarzen, blauen und gelben Tomatenpflanzen hab ich im April, wie die roten auch, ganz legal in einer kommerziellen Biogärtnerei erstanden, die Samen für die grünen Zebras auch. Bis auf die blaue Cocktailtomate, die ist glaube ich eine Neuzüchtung, sind alles ältere bis alte teilweise aus dem 19., Anfang 20. Jh stammende Sorten, die werden doch nicht als "Zierpflanzen" verkauft. Und selbstverständlich darf man die Samen auch tauschen, wer sollte und wollte das denn auch kontrollieren und wie vor allem?


Hier noch ein altes Bild von Mai, als die Pechnelken noch groß und die Tomaten noch klein waren. Inzwischen sind die Pechnelken verblüht und zwischen den Tomatenmonstern kaum noch auszumachen. Am WE mach ich mal ein aktuelles Bild.


----------



## Christine (21. Juli 2017)

Meine Tomaten kommen von www.tomatenmitgeschmack.de - kann ich nur empfehlen. Mit einigen anderen hatte ich nur Ärger bzw. war enttäuscht.


----------



## Biotopfan (21. Juli 2017)

Hier bissi was zum Thema Spielverderber...
http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/45_min/Verbotenes-Gemuese,sendung511572.html
VG Monika


----------



## Wetterleuchten (21. Juli 2017)

Ich hab jetzt nur den verlinkten Artikel zur Sendung gelesen, aber da steht nicht, dass "bunte Tomatensorten" generell "verboten" wären oder dass es verboten wäre, privat untereinander oder innerhalb des Züchter- Gartenbauvereins, Famileien- oder Freundeskreis etc zu tauschen. Nur der Handel mit nicht zugelassenen Sorten ist verboten. Bei Jägern ist das ja ähnlich: wenn sie das erlegte Wild verkaufen, muss es durch die amtliche Fleischbeschau, bei Privatverbrauch nicht. Zu diskutieren, was davon zu halten ist würde vermutlich den thread hier sprengen. Nur soviel: "alte", "dokumentierte" Sorten, für die wird es relativ leicht sein, eine Zulassung zu bekommen und wenn ich als Zuchtbetrieb ein kommerzielles Interesse am Vertrieb meiner Eigenkreationen habe, dann besorg ich mir halt die Zulassung. 
Die alten Sorten, die ich in meinem Garten anbaue, sind jedenfalls ganz legal Über Dreschflegel oder jede Biogärtnerei zu beziehen. Und Freunde und Bekannte bekommen auch Früchte und oder Samen davon, wenn sie das wollen. Das ist nicht verboten.


----------



## Plätscher (21. Juli 2017)

Moin, wenn ihr Interesse an unkonventionellen Tomatensorten habt kann ich euch diesen Shop empfehlen: * defekter Link entfernt * (bin nicht mit verschwägert od. verwandt  ) Ich finde auch ihre Sortenbeschreibungen gut.


----------



## Biotopfan (25. Juli 2017)

*ggg* hier steht es, das sie die Pflanzen ausdrücklich nur als Sammelobjekte und Zierpflanzen abgeben
* defekter Link entfernt *
Ja, sie sind wirklich eine echte Zierde und Sammeln tu ich sie auch gerne...das stimmt 100%ig
VG Monika

Ähm, hat jemand von Euch die Reisetomate?
Die würde mich noch reizen...


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Juli 2017)

Moin zusammen,
wir haben ca. 10 verschiedene Sorten dieses Jahr.
Die meisten sind getopft und stehen entweder unter'm Tomatendach, zusammen mit den Erdbeeren,
in großen Maurerbütten oder aber einzeln in größeren Pflanzkübeln.
Nur 3 besonders heikle Kandidaten stehen im GWH... da wollen sie aber auch nicht so richtig.
Angefangen zu ernten haben wir 'Gold Nugget' und eine Fleischtomate... alle anderen sind noch giftgrün.
Wir haben eindeutig zu wenig Sonne dieses Jahr.


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Juli 2017)

Mathematische Formel

Tomate + Sonne = Rot

 Bei uns fehlt auch Sonne. Alle Tomatenstauden hängen voll, aber alles ist grün


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juli 2017)

Hei bei uns gabs diesjahr Sonne satt und fast keinen Regen...also das ging echt gegen Null, bis auf paar Gewitter bei denen es mal kurz gezischt hat.
Die ersten Tomaten sind schon im Juni reif geworden, das sind die, die schon im April auf der Fensterbank geblüht hatten.
Jetzt wird auch so nach und nach reif aber so richtig geht es erst Mitte August los.
VG Monika


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Juli 2017)

Da kann man richtig neidisch sein. Wir müssen leider noch warten


----------



## Biotopfan (26. Juli 2017)

Nächstes Jahr einfach früher anfangen 
Die Freilandtomaten in den Töpfen reifen auch schon seit 2 Wochen kleckerlweise.

Bei mir werden Tomaten und Gurken fürs Gewächshaus Mitte Februar gesäht.
Bis April sind sie schon 50cm hoch und blühen. Das ist auch gut so, weil sie so in die Erde gelegt werden, das sie schräg drinliegen, nicht tiefer als 20cm.
So das die oberen 10cm der Pflanze rausschauen. Dann können sie viele Wurzeln bilden, die die Pflanze versorgen.

Letzte Woche habe ich im ganzen Gewächshaus 5cm halbreifen Wurmkompost verteilt, damit sie nochmal Nährstoffe bekommen und nochmal durchtreiben.
Darauf wird jetzt Mulch mit halb verholztem Baumschnitt, Tomatenblättern,  Beinwell und Brennesselschnitt, Schachtelhalm gelegt. Bis zu den letzten Einsaaten im Jahr Oktober/Nov fürs nächste Jahr (Spinat, Wintersalat, Rucca, Kresse, Portulak, Feldsalat) ist Unkraut aufgelaufen und Grobkompost und Mulch zergangen.
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (27. Juli 2017)

Biotopfan schrieb:


> Ähm, hat jemand von Euch die Reisetomate?



Was ist denn eine Reisetomate ?


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2017)

Das ist eine witzige Tomatensorte, die so ein bisschen wie eine Mandarine aufgebaut ist. Du kannst einzelne Stückchen rausbrechen.

http://www.gaertnerei-bluetenmeer.de/imagesforitems/IMG_48440Reisetomate_zerteilt.jpg


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Juli 2017)

Hei, schau mal hier..da sieht man eine die nicht zerlegt ist...
* defekter Link entfernt *
VG Monika


----------



## jolantha (28. Juli 2017)

Dankeschön an Christine und Monika ! , die mag ich auch . 
Wenn ich alle Sorten versuche zu bekommen, die ich mir aufgeschrieben habe, kann ich nächstes Jahr einen
Monstertomatenanzuchtgärtnereibetrieb eröffnen .


----------



## Biotopfan (28. Juli 2017)

Jo, irgendwie kriegt man den Hals nicht voll
Aber es müssen immer Tomaten sein, die sich deutlich von denen unterscheiden, die man schon hat. 
Sonst macht eine neue Sorte keinen Sinn...eben weil, wohin damit
VG Monika


----------

